

ATM glitch gives homeless man $37,000 - 8ig8
http://www.wgme.com/news/features/top-stories/stories/atm-glitch-gives-homeless-man-37000-21804.shtml

======
daveslash
Quickly, I'd like to point out that this is Portland Maine, not Oregon. The W
in WGME indicates that it's a channel east of the Mississippi river.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_signs_in_North_America#K_a...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_signs_in_North_America#K_and_W)

